# Where do most people buy plants?



## jamianv (Jun 27, 2018)

Just wondering where most people here get their plants from.


----------



## Lucano (Aug 21, 2017)

jamianv said:


> Just wondering where most people here get their plants from.


I'll speak for myself. If I'm looking for vivarium suitable plants that are not common, or at least I can't find locally, I order them online. Here in Europe I think most order from 2 or 3 sites that are German. I think the folks in the states and in Canada order them online as well, there are a bunch of sites. Or they get them at reptile and amphibian expos.

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Cakers (Sep 10, 2017)

I have purchased from Josh's Frogs and Glass Box Tropicals with good results. You can often find good deals with people on this forum.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

Anywhere I can. I found local nurseries that deal with quality exotics. Usually neo broms, mini orchids, and some of the more out of the ordinary stuff I end up buying online.

I try to really limit what I buy online due to additional shipping cost.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

The best place is from local froggers. If you post your location and what types of plants you are looking for, you may motivate someone to trim their tanks a bit and give you a deal.
If you are really lucky they may invite you over to their frog room to pick them up.


----------



## jamianv (Jun 27, 2018)

S2G said:


> Anywhere I can. I found local nurseries that deal with quality exotics. Usually neo broms, mini orchids, and some of the more out of the ordinary stuff I end up buying online.
> 
> I try to really limit what I buy online due to additional shipping cost.


Ya it seems like the shipping of the plants can cost more than what you pay for them online. How did you find nurseries that have exotic plants? I live in Los Angeles so I'm not sure how many nurseries there are with plants that would be good in a vivarium (but i could be totally wrong about that, I'm a noob).



phender said:


> The best place is from local froggers. If you post your location and what types of plants you are looking for, you may motivate someone to trim their tanks a bit and give you a deal.
> If you are really lucky they may invite you over to their frog room to pick them up.


Like I said above I'm in Los Angeles, I'm mostly looking for anything small to start out with or things like moss and ficus which seem easy. All I have is a ten gallon and a little curved tank I think is 5 gallons so I'm not sure of how big of plants I could have in those. Honestly any suggestions as to what plants are easy to start out with would be really helpful as well.


----------



## rtbaum (Mar 15, 2017)

Louisiana Orchid Connection has the highest quality that I have found, Botanica Ltd. is a close second, Orchids Limited is 10 miles away from my house and thus, without shipping, is cheapest


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Contact elisborg on the board here. She has some unusual plants at very good prices.


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

> Like I said above I'm in Los Angeles


Tons of "tropical-stuff" growers down there. Take a drive to Encinitas maybe? Make a nice day out of orchid shopping. Ask a lot of questions, pay attention, and it'll be like a college seminar. _Known unknowns, and unknown unknowns, will be rectified._



> Anywhere I can. I found local nurseries that deal with quality exotics. Usually neo broms, mini orchids, and some of the more out of the ordinary stuff I end up buying online.
> 
> I try to really limit what I buy online due to additional shipping cost.


Likewise. But just like the herp societies & shows, there are orchid & brom societies. And shows. LA? You've got shows. Go to them and meet people. Often times people's interests are much wider than you might guess from what's on their table. Esoteric stuff doesn't sell as well to average show-goers as "flash-bling". Whether herps or plants. 

Also there are - just like herps - extensive plant forums. No doubt some of the prominent posters and more down-low members live within 2 hours of you. Some probably 30 minutes or less. Get in there and mix it up. Those people have got what you want. You just need to find them, and make some deals.



> I have purchased from Josh's Frogs and Glass Box Tropicals with good results. You can often find good deals with people on this forum.


Yep, me too - all the above. Very good results. Sometimes if you simply must have it, and have it now, or you see something at a good price - you pay for shipping. I do like to buy sight-seen though. Do it enough times and you'll get burned somehow buying online - either by the vendor, or the shipper, or your own misunderstanding of what was being offered for sale. It's not the end of the world, just costs you money and stress hormones. Still, a little - or a lot - unpleasant.

Good luck!


----------



## rosicakes (Oct 28, 2017)

I’m in LA too! I ordered my plants from Josh’s frogs. I have some purple wandering Jew that’s taking over my tank. I’d be happy to give you some cuttings.


----------



## rosicakes (Oct 28, 2017)

Here’s what it looks like. Hope the picture posts.


----------



## Piper (Jun 15, 2018)

Verdant Vivariums. I found her on a Facebook group and got 5 broms that are doing great!


----------



## FlyFishRI (Jan 15, 2017)

Glassbox Tropicals


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Spaff on this forum has some nice plants. And I’ve heard good things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

> Spaff on this forum has some nice plants. And I’ve heard good things.


+1

I've done a deal with Spaff pretty recently. Great transaction, all dozen brom pups are cranking. Good rooting, excellent color, new leaves etc. Good packaging, good shipping, great communication, good prices. No surprises, no disappointments.

I'd go there again in a heartbeat. It'll be longer than that, since I'm "between builds" at the moment. I can't stop for long though! Mr Jones is already scratching...


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Mr. Jones has cost me so much money!


----------



## Josh B.A. (Aug 13, 2012)

Not sure where most people get their plants, but it's been between 2.5-3yrs since I've made any purchase on that front. With my current lifestyle I just can't justify buying plants, and the expensive ones are the only plants really worth purchasing. 

But yeah I had the most luck with other enthusiasts, and so-called 'aquatic plants' I've found at pet stores (Ludwigia spp. and Hygrophilia come to mind). Josh's Frogs and Neherp have some good stuff, but beware of common houseplants sold in small pots (unless that's what your looking for, in which case they're a good systemic pesticide-free source).


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Piper said:


> Verdant Vivariums. I found her on a Facebook group and got 5 broms that are doing great!




Did she ship to you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidadelp05 (Jun 23, 2018)

I’m about to do a plant order myself and think I will be going with NEherp or glassbox tropicals. I like ordering from joshsfrogs but it just seems like their selection has went down but the cost has went up


----------



## KarryWeaver (Aug 20, 2017)

Three times a year Atlanta has a Repticon. (They have Repticons all over the place...they travel around from place to place every weekend.) There are always a few vendors there that have nice plants. (That's also where I have bought all of my frogs as well.)

Then once a year we take our vacation in Daytona so we can go to the big National Reptile Breeder Expo there in Daytona. (Josh's Frogs always vends there. It's a big show.) A person could buy their weight in plants there easily. I think this year there was at least four different vendors, including Josh's Frogs, that have plants. I usually tend to buy way more than I think I will ever need and then when I get home I wish I had bought more. lol


----------

